# Big 3 Group Buy #3



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ok guys this is group Buy #3 for the Big 3 Kits
$50*​
*This is a $10 savings, and shipping is included in the price for US buyers!!!
If you live outside the US I will pay the first $5 and you will just pay the difference. **

This will be the Black 4 Gauge kits. Once the list is complete i will send a PM verifying that all members still want to buy the kit and once all come back, i will send you the PayPal Account info where the payment will be sent to.

I will also be using the tinned terminals on this group buy just like on the last two.

If anyone has any questions about the kit let me know.


Official List
1. Mike220 paid & shipped
2. WhiteandBright
3. Dragonsys
4. Spry paid & shipped
5. Jayzee paid & shipped
6. hificruzer226
7. Collie Runner paid & shipped
8. Airborndave
9. Filled
10.Filled
11.Filled
12. Filled
13.Filled

This Group Buy has been completed. Thank you to those people that participated in this GB for my kits. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App*


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll take one please. Add me to the list.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am going to do something new with this group Buy 

I am going to limit the buy to 10 BUTTT, you will be getting your wires wrapped in TECHFLEX. This is most likely going to be additional $5 per kit. But only on this buy do you get it for FREE!

If everyone likes this new addition I will start putting it on my kits regularly.

If you don't know what techflex is, you can take a look at this video.
http://youtu.be/rNCwEFP1FDU

I will be putting heat shrink tube on the ends to keep the sleeve in place.

Let me know what you guys think.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I will be in on this one Terry, sorry I have been dragging my feet with you but deff put me down for this one.. :go:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I will be in on this one Terry, sorry I have been dragging my feet with you but deff put me down for this one.. :go:


Hey no prob at all!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Nice upgrade for any car just to make it run better... i love mine... very easy to install... high grade wires and terminal.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> I will also be using the tinned terminals on this group buy just like on the last two.


How are these compared to the copper terminals you normally use in the kits?


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

What the heck are you exactly selling?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> What the heck are you exactly selling?


These are the Big 3, it is a ground kit. It improves the engine/chassis grounds, and is a good idea if you have any upgraded electronics


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tinned terms are copper but its just for outside spec. Same conductivity just so they don't corrode. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> These are the Big 3, it is a ground kit. It improves the engine/chassis grounds, and is a good idea if you have any upgraded electronics


It's a far better ground for your engine, battery and a power wire for your alternator.
I have another thread that explains what it does. Also stickied.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Tinned terms are copper but its just for outside spec. Same conductivity just so they don't corrode.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Cool. I'm in for a set then.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> Cool. I'm in for a set then.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Gotcha on board!



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

4 down 6 to go!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump we got 4 just need 6 more 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in.

I will be installing the ole sub and amp soon, so I should probably do this mod.

Next on the list is the stinking adapter for the head unit...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

JayZee said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I will be installing the ole sub and amp soon, so I should probably do this mod.
> 
> Next on the list is the stinking adapter for the head unit...


Added ya to the list.
Half way there guys just need 5 more 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

What would the total price be shipped to Canada? L3C5K7. I expect it to be a bit more for the shipping.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

2013LT said:


> What would the total price be shipped to Canada? L3C5K7. I expect it to be a bit more for the shipping.


Shipping to Canada is $20.
I cover the 1st $5 and you cover the rest.
So that will be $65 total to your door.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll think about it thanks. Kinda tapped out right now, but when aren't I


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

2013LT said:


> I'll think about it thanks. Kinda tapped out right now, but when aren't I


Alright sounds good. Ill send you a pm when we get closer to the max, to see if you are able to jump on board.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Im in.. even though I can make these I am way to lazy..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Hey no prob at all!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


What is your paypal info?? Shoot me a message and I will pay you now..


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Im in.. even though I can make these I am way to lazy..


Hahaha nice!
Added!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

BTW I just ordered all the supplies! 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

4 slots left guys!



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Just to BUMP this, I got Collins kit about a week ago and it was very nice. Everything installed super smooth and the 0/1 Cable was monstrous!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cable is going to be in today.
TECHFLEX will be in tomorrow.
Terminals will be in Friday or Saturday. 
So these should be able to go out as early as Monday.

FOUR MORE SLOTS OPEN GUYS!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Pm me paypal info and the real total ill get you paid!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Should have everything in today so I can start assembling them tonight!
Here is a sneak peak
Of the TECHFLEX on the wire. I got it as tight as possible 























Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You guys are going to love these!
























Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

6 kits all ready for delivery.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent out kits for
Spry and Jayzee today

Check your inbox for my PMs 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Terry... Just wondering if it's easy to put tech flex on my existing 0 gauge kit without removing the terminals... I have the plastic shields onn now and it does the job but just wanted to know... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

passionincar said:


> Terry... Just wondering if it's easy to put tech flex on my existing 0 gauge kit without removing the terminals... I have the plastic shields onn now and it does the job but just wanted to know...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Pm'd


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Only three kits left!
These will be shipped "same day" as soon as payment clears (before 5pm when USPS closes)


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sending mike220's kit today.

I still have 3 more kits up for grab.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Put me down for a set.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

airbornedave said:


> Put me down for a set.


Added to the list!



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Collie Runner (Aug 20, 2013)

Well its official, you can add me to the list.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Collie Runner said:


> Well its official, you can add me to the list.


Got it and you have been on the list 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Sent out kits for
> Spry and Jayzee today
> 
> Check your inbox for my PMs
> ...


Terry sent mine out with tracking number on Friday and I got them on Monday. AWESOME!!!

I'm going to try and get around to installing them today after work.

Thanks again Terry!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mike220 shipped yesterday 
and collie runner shipped today

Still have 2 more kits left


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Recieved and installed! Had to cut a little of my battery cover put on the 2011 for the positive side.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Collie Runner (Aug 20, 2013)

got mine last night. These look like a factory wire, I love it. Thanks Terry


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump 
Still have 2 left up for grabs.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

These babies look FANTASTIC under the hood with the TECHFLEX wrap! Well worth the extra $5 outside of the group buy.

Easy install and I've noticed a decent increase in voltage at idle.

Terry: Thanks for the group buy rate, the added TECHFLEX touch, and a very quick and seamless transaction. You rock, brother!!


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Put me down for one 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

BigMoe said:


> Put me down for one
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


PM sent


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MarkH (Jun 6, 2013)

I would like a set!


----------



## MarkH (Jun 6, 2013)

How much would it be to send it to Canada M1T3R1?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MarkH said:


> How much would it be to send it to Canada M1T3R1?


Should be $20 shipping to Canada.
I cover the first $5 and you cover the $15 
So $65 shipped.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MarkH (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay put me down for sure!


----------



## MarkH (Jun 6, 2013)

Payment sent


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

If this is still going on. Put me down please.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes it is still going on  Totally worth it.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I got mine and put it on Thurs evening.. It took me longer to open the box and find a 10mm and 14mm socket than it did to install the kit.. Very pleased!! Thanks Terry..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MarkH said:


> Payment sent


Your kit will be sent out monday morning. It would of been sent out today but they closed before I could make it to USPS. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nemesis719 said:


> If this is still going on. Put me down please.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have just enough tinned terminals to get you one made. I will assemble your kit over the weekend and ship it on Monday morning. Check your inbox for a PM from me.


If anyone else wants a kit at this rate they will be the non tinned copper terminals. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Excellent quality and very quick shipping! Nice work tecollins1! Ordered the afternoon of the 3rd, received on the 5th. Hopefully the rain stops now so I can put them on. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nemesis719 said:


> If this is still going on. Put me down please.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Your kit was assembled and packaged last night. Ready for shipment on Monday.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

BigMoe said:


> Excellent quality and very quick shipping! Nice work tecollins1! Ordered the afternoon of the 3rd, received on the 5th. Hopefully the rain stops now so I can put them on.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Appreciate the kind words! Thank you!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

OK just got to heck the site today stand by for payment tonight. Thanks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got your payment


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Both kits shipped. Arrival should be the 10th. Customs depending for the one to Canada.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

IF this group buy is still going on, or if there is any more kits. add me to the list


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

Putting mine on now. Great quality

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

is this still going on? I see two spots left...I'd love to get a kit!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

zeoalex said:


> is this still going on? I see two spots left...I'd love to get a kit!


Sry I'm extremely low on parts.
I have enough cable.
But I only have the non tinned copper terminals and only enough tech flex to cover two cables.

If you want the tinned terms and tech flex, you will have to wait for the next group buy. Sry 

Need at least 5 people interested to start a new GB.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

no worries! I'll wait for the next one/see if anyone else comes around who would want to do a group buy (I'd definitely like to have the tinned connectors/techflex)


----------



## Jewwhitecruze (Oct 3, 2015)

is there anyway to get these still maybe another group buy or alternative?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Jewwhitecruze said:


> is there anyway to get these still maybe another group buy or alternative?


For reals lol I need this upgrade


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

can you make it a big 4 upgrade?

battery ground to chassis
battery positive to alternator 
alternator ground chassis
engine to chassis


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I would be interested in this kit also as a group buy I believe that makes 4 people. I also would like to have a big 4 upgrade like the poster stated above me^^^^. If anyone else has been looking into this I bet this would be a good time to add to a new group buy. PS This USA made


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I doubt this will happen guys I looked into his post history he been gone awhile. like yrs while  ok I'm off to eBay & let you know what I see.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep dead thread for a reason.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

did he use 1/0 gauge or was it 4 gauge? or was the #4 was a big 4 kit? thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread closed. This was a home-grown solution to bad electrical connections in the early Cruzen. Specifically, this assisted in providing a better ground (Negative) connection for the car. Terry hasn't been active in a couple of years so the chances of getting him to make more of these cables is very small, if at all.


----------

